# Photo Thread



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

Couple of things to note about this thread:
1. This is not selfie thread
2. Subject matter of the photos can be anything as long as..
3. ....you took the photo yourself
4. SFW please.




 
Just a picture of Cherry blossom trees near work.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 28, 2018)

Not my best photo in terms of quality, but my favorite. Here's a tornadic supercell in North Dakota:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Not my best photo in terms of quality, but my favorite. Here's a tornadic supercell in North Dakota:


Mother Nature is beautiful


----------



## Sagt (Mar 29, 2018)

.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 29, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Took this while on a walk close to where my parents live, while I was visiting them. The clouds are unfortunately a little bit overexposed, but I still quite like it.
> 
> 
> Punting.


This is gorgeous. Nice spot and nice photo!


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

A gingerbread house I made on Christmas. :3


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

I take this god damn thing to work.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Sometimes oil companies decide to throw out 16(boxes)×10(pairs in a sleeve)×10(sleeves a box) @ $10.00 a pair. No biggie.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 30, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Not my best photo in terms of quality, but my favorite. Here's a tornadic supercell in North Dakota:


Breathtaking. I have been haunted and fascinated by shelf clouds since a young age.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sometimes oil companies decide to throw out 16(boxes)×10(pairs in a sleeve)×10(sleeves a box) @ $10.00 a pair. No biggie.



The amount of boxes that can make cats happy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Breathtaking. I have been haunted and fascinated by shelf clouds since a young age.


Clouds are wonderful to look at, they're mystifying for something so simple.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

Tasty cake..


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Took this while on a walk close to where my parents live, while I was visiting them. The clouds are unfortunately a little bit overexposed, but I still quite like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are both wonderful shots!!


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes you can walk on the road of akihaba but only during weekends


----------



## Astus (Apr 13, 2018)

Two of many many pictures I've taken over the years...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

This little guy visited me at work.  There is no ledge on that window, only wall.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

Your coffee is ready, sir.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

my front yard is so ugly to look at


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 13, 2018)

A few photos from the last year, sadly lost a bunch when my old computer died, and a bunch are on my laptop. I'll be back here with more soon enough.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

this aint a photo buuuuuuuuut gunna post it any way 

this was just an experiment with editing go pro footage and matching it to music


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> A few photos from the last year, sadly lost a bunch when my old computer died, and a bunch are on my laptop. I'll be back here with more soon enough.




That last pic with the tracks is perfect!!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> A few photos from the last year, sadly lost a bunch when my old computer died, and a bunch are on my laptop. I'll be back here with more soon enough.



I like pic # 5.. very nice. ☺


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I like pic # 5.. very nice. ☺



where is it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Minatonomieruoka Park


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> where is it


over here..forums.furaffinity.net: Photo Thread

the one with the snowy tracks. ☺


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> over here..forums.furaffinity.net: Photo Thread
> 
> the one with the snowy tracks. ☺




no i mean WHERE in the world is it


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no i mean WHERE in the world is it



Ohh.. I dunno.. (I have no idea). ☺


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I don't consider myself much of a photographer, but I really like how these turned out.
> 
> View attachment 30386
> View attachment 30387
> ...




wheres are they red arrows or what ever they're called


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no i mean WHERE in the world is it



The Swindon-London Section of the Great Western Mainline, live next to it, so I know a few areas where you can get good photos and videos. Well, could, all the new electric cables have kind of fucked it up.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> this aint a photo buuuuuuuuut gunna post it any way
> 
> this was just an experiment with editing go pro footage and matching it to music



Aww, the pipe fish is so scared


----------



## Hopei (Apr 15, 2018)

Figured out how to post 'em 


 

 






This last boi caught sum gay shit


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

My kitty doin a tongue blep


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Hopei said:


> Aww, the pipe fish is so scared



nah  it swam around me


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Now that I've got an excuse to use my laptop again, I'll share some of the photos I've got stored on it.

Sorry if I put a few too many, couldn't make up my mind on which few I wanted to share.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

OMFG a videogame in the loo, where you win by peeing like a hose


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>



where is that? with all that ancient sediment you'd probably find some valuable fossils and gold around there


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> where is that? with all that ancient sediment you'd probably find some valuable fossils and gold around there




Alberta Badlands...

Yup it's Dinosaur central out here...

www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca: Badlands


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OMFG a videogame in the loo, where you win by peeing like a hose


I really like your perspective!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 16, 2018)

Some shots from this weekend's adventures:

(Honeybees getting drunk on nectar - using my 90mm Tamron macro lens)










(Austin's colony of Mexican free-tailed bats, one of the largest urban bat colonies in the world)





(Texas' famous Bluebonnets, _Lupinus texensis)








_


----------



## TXfur (Apr 17, 2018)

Being as this is my first official post away from the “hey I’m new” thread here’s one from around the house


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 17, 2018)

Took this one a while ago... It's also on my FA page.



My dog was probably terrified.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 17, 2018)

TXfur said:


> View attachment 30588 Being as this is my first official post away from the “hey I’m new” thread here’s one from around the house



Is she a wild, captive bred or otherwise rescue animal?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> This little guy visited me at work.  There is no ledge on that window, only wall.
> 
> View attachment 30378


That bird is suspect. I bet he's a fed.


----------



## TXfur (Apr 18, 2018)

Hopei said:


> Is she a wild, captive bred or otherwise rescue animal?


She was raised by people, orphaned early, so she is cool with folks. The others, we have 9, are a little more skittish but most ok with people


----------



## Hopei (Apr 18, 2018)

TXfur said:


> She was raised by people, orphaned early, so she is cool with folks. The others, we have 9, are a little more skittish but most ok with people



Oh neat, she looks nice in personality and health, I feel sorry for your food budget XD.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 18, 2018)

.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Took a train with a few people to a city in the South West, in December. Interestingly, there are shops on top of the bridge, on either side, as it's quite wide.
> 
> 
> Taken during a walk around some pastoral farms.
> ...



Ah yes, Bath, in my opinion a very special place, it's like Oxford but less touristy, and a beautiful university that's one of the best in it's field AND it'll accept plebs like me. Well, might, yet to apply.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

i forgot this thread was a thing i want to see how many other photos i got


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Guess who's got a new stabbing-implement!

Deer-bone with coyote fur led out on a reindeer skin. As I've discussed before, made sure it was responsibly sourced and didn't use stuff from endangered/rare animals.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Guess who's got a new stabbing-implement!
> 
> Deer-bone with coyote fur led out on a reindeer skin. As I've discussed before, made sure it was responsibly sourced and didn't use stuff from endangered/rare animals.



you better have gone to Siberia and hunted that reindeer skin yourself or else that's cheating 

this thread is about knife appreciation now


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you better have gone to Siberia and hunted that reindeer skin yourself or else that's cheating
> 
> this thread is about knife appreciation now



Sadly not, the skin is Finnish, probably from a herder somewhere in the north of the country.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 18, 2018)

Wish I'd photos of a black ghost knife, there pretty neat : P


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 18, 2018)

I love working at a pet store sometimes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I love working at a pet store sometimes.


You must've gotten the job because you told your employers you're a furry :V


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You must've gotten the job because you told your employers you're a furry :V


Actually I used to come in there all the time with my pet ferret. When I showed up for my interview the running call was "THE FERRET LADY IS HERE FOR HER INTERVIEW!!" So I constantly tell people my ferret got me the job. Only two of my coworkers know I'm a furry. They love when I doodle for them.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## TXfur (Apr 18, 2018)

Knife thread!!! Love this knife it’s my “making kindling and BBQ knife”


----------



## Dreva (Apr 18, 2018)

Went out for a weekend trips with some friends last month. The lead vehicle got stuck in the glorious mud hole up to the wheel hub and fried its clutch in rash attempt to unstuck it. 

Winches failed to move the car so we spent 6 hours of non-stop shoveling and road-building to rescue the vehicle and got all 4 vehicles (including mine) to get through just less than a mile to the campsite.




 


And then this was not the campsite we were hoping for but then again as Greg Anderson said : "_Focus on the journey, not the destination. Joy is found not in finishing an activity but in doing it."_

My friends shared the camps on top of the vehicle roof and I at first tried to sleep on the velbed on the ground but had to move indoor by midnight to a nearby mosque because an endless onslaught by hordes of mosquito.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 19, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Actually I used to come in there all the time with my pet ferret. When I showed up for my interview the running call was "THE FERRET LADY IS HERE FOR HER INTERVIEW!!" So I constantly tell people my ferret got me the job. Only two of my coworkers know I'm a furry. They love when I doodle for them.



Wish it was that easy here, I'm just looking for work experience for my certificate but get turned down or not even a response :/

But Anyhow, here sum boops



 
(Sos for the oversaturation, it use to suit my old screen XP )



 

 

Bonus 2 months or so later


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

Bun alert!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 21, 2018)

I went for a little walk this afternoon, in the Pentland Hills just south of Edinburgh (an easy walk from my house).


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2018)

Same station, but earlier in the morning.

And a little more scenic. <3


----------



## Sagt (Apr 22, 2018)

.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Did anyone order some snow? Because I am sick of all this cold and wet bullshit. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Nostalgia Overload!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Did anyone order some snow? Because I am sick of all this cold and wet bullshit. :V


I did, back in December. Must be a late delivery. Really, mother nature needs to up her customer service. No wonder we hunans are hurting her business.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 22, 2018)

High river warnings out here as the RedDeer river just broke free today...


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 22, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Drone pictures?




Yup

One more:


----------



## haillin (Apr 23, 2018)

My two babies... Dax, and Kato. The most spoiled German Shepherds on the face of the earth.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 23, 2018)

It's  five o'clock in the bloody morning and this is where I find mine




She's like a cat in knowing just the right place to sit for attention x(


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Spring is beautiful :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Spring is beautiful :V


Aye, I cannot wait for it to grace us where I live. I'll put up a picture once our stuff starts to bloom, we have a couple of flowering trees in my front yard.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

I call this piece "4 BILLION TONS OF PURE WHITE BULLSHIT!".


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I call this piece "4 BILLION TONS OF PURE WHITE BULLSHIT!".


Yowza, Mother Nature is REALLY getting the order wrong here. Not only is she unforgivably late, she's also failed to deliver it to the right address!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Yowza, Mother Nature is REALLY getting the order wrong here. Not only is she unforgivably late, she's also failed to deliver it to the right address!


She sent it using Chinese postal service :V
Worst she sent it standard shipping :V


----------



## Dreva (Apr 24, 2018)

This was taken last summ-, whoops, I mean winter in July last year. Yes, this is what you get when you stay on the wrong side of the globe. The temperature was barely above zero centigrade or 32 in American degrees or freezing point in layman terms.

The morning sun just rose up to melt the frosted grasses in Fiordland National Park in South Island NZ and gave us some relief from the freezing air.







And this was taken just few weeks later on the other side of the globe. Yumm, who doesn't love the scorching heat, imperishable humidity, and skin burning sunlight throughout the whole year?


----------



## Hopei (Apr 24, 2018)

Some mor majestic pet photos before landscapes take over


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 24, 2018)

Dreva said:


> This was taken last summ-, whoops, I mean winter in July last year. Yes, this is what you get when you stay on the wrong side of the globe. The temperature was barely above zero centigrade or 32 in American degrees or freezing point in layman terms.
> 
> The morning sun just rose up to melt the frosted grasses in Fiordland National Park in South Island NZ and gave us some relief from the freezing air.
> 
> ...



Pic # 1 is nice.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 24, 2018)

My dog is being weird.


----------



## Astus (Apr 24, 2018)

Here’s two pictures from when I went to Peru, very pretty place


----------



## Sagt (Apr 24, 2018)

Hopei said:


> View attachment 31025


>.>

I might be the only one seeing this, but angle of the photo and the positioning of the dogs body kind of makes it look like he's an anthro, with broad shoulders.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Lcs said:


> >.>
> 
> I might be the only one seeing this, but angle of the photo and the positioning of the dogs body kind of makes it look like he's an anthro, with broad shoulders.



Gah, now that I've seen it, I can't unsee it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Lcs said:


> >.>
> 
> I might be the only one seeing this, but angle of the photo and the positioning of the dogs body kind of makes it look like he's an anthro, with broad shoulders.


You have good eyes :V


----------



## avisa (Apr 24, 2018)

A much debated mountain



Spoiler


----------



## Hopei (Apr 24, 2018)

Lcs said:


> >.>
> 
> I might be the only one seeing this, but angle of the photo and the positioning of the dogs body kind of makes it look like he's an anthro, with broad shoulders.



Lmao, I did notice, tho since I knew it's her butt I was thinking of different anthro assets ( ͡° ͜V ͡°).

for lols tho, I'm not one to lewd 7 year olds....

I swears I'm trying to keep sfw XD.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 25, 2018)

18,000 feet cockpit view heading to Ft. Worth Texas on a corporate aircraft.  (It’s a King Air 90 for the aviation nerds out there) I work at an airport so I can bum rides if the pilot lets me go.  



 

Riding a mountain coaster on my vacation to Switzerland last May.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2018)

A Panther in January...


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> View attachment 31060
> 
> 
> View attachment 31059
> ...


They live Minecraft for real.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> View attachment 31060
> 
> 
> View attachment 31059
> ...


thats my fathers dream to go see those places. If you mind me asking. You can even PM it how much did it cost you? One of these days I would like to see if I can take him there. I think it'd mean the world to him.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes you can walk on the road of akihaba but only during weekends


I don't think I've ever been more jealous than I have seeing these photos


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Apr 27, 2018)

A Dutch street named "Cat butt street" 
you're welcome


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 2, 2018)

San Francisco charm.. The weather in San Francisco (is awesome today).


----------



## Skychickens (May 2, 2018)

My lizard came out and visited for a bit. (Dont worry. His flowers are fake and have been sanitized.)


----------



## Dreva (May 3, 2018)

I stumbled upon this during my trip from Chengdu to Lhasa several years ago


----------



## Hopei (May 3, 2018)

Dreva said:


> I stumbled upon this during my trip from Chengdu to Lhasa several years ago
> 
> View attachment 31560



hope you had the chance to take a swim, looks awesome 0v0. There's little I wouldn't give to snorkel in a lake like that.


----------



## AppleButt (May 3, 2018)

A helicopter that Jimmy Fallon charters a lot came through a few weeks ago.  No Jimmy Fallon though . Lol


----------



## Dreva (May 3, 2018)

Hopei said:


> hope you had the chance to take a swim, looks awesome 0v0. There's little I wouldn't give to snorkel in a lake like that.



Tempting suggestion but you're not even allowed to take a dip by the park authorities. The submerged logs and minerals that give the water its background color are very fragile and prone to break and dissolve which would disturb the clarity of the water hence the necessity to keep them untouched. 

You can enjoy the view all year round at Jiuzhaigou national park and the lake presents different majestic colors with every changing seasons. (I took the picture during early September)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

I think my dog is broken. She's being weird again.


----------



## AceofHearts (May 5, 2018)

I'm obviously not great at using the pan feature.


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 5, 2018)

_Big Boi




_

I'll post some more in a bit, just takes a while to get some of these up.


----------



## Hopei (May 5, 2018)

When you want a nice photo of a baby ape for once but he got the munchies...


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

AceofHearts said:


> I'm obviously not great at using the pan feature.


S'hard.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 6, 2018)

Fire pit (in the roof top lounge), was burning last night..


----------



## Ramjet (May 7, 2018)

I call this one "don't tempt me with a good time"


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Now I'll be watching out for your car lol.

Edit: Or are you not in Cow-town anymore?


----------



## Ramjet (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Now I'll be watching out for your car lol.



You'll see it in Calgary every once and a while


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

disney was fun last summer (i'm in the Batman hat)


----------



## AppleButt (May 7, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> disney was fun last summer (i'm in the Batman hat)
> View attachment 31831



Are you at Port Orleans Riverside in this pic?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Are you at Port Orleans Riverside in this pic?


Coronado Springs, actually  no idea if that was close or not but yeah


----------



## AppleButt (May 7, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> Coronado Springs, actually  no idea if that was close or not but yeah



Dang it looked like Port Orleans lol. That's where I usually stay when I go. 

I stayed at Coronado last December when I went.  It was nice too.


----------



## AppleButt (May 7, 2018)

A scrap Virgin Atlantic Airbus A340-600 taking back off from my Airport after destined to be scrapped here, because a few of VA’s planes went down for maintenance suddenly and they desperately needed a replacement for a bit.

It took them two weeks to get this take off legalized.


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 31832
> 
> A scrap Virgin Atlantic Airbus ... they desperately needed a replacement for a bit.



Welp. I know who not to book a ticket with lol.


----------



## avisa (May 7, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I call this one "don't tempt me with a good time"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big img



Didn't know what 5.56 meant so I looked it up. Clever


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 8, 2018)

A few more from my Steam Railway trip last Saturday.


----------



## Crimcyan (May 8, 2018)

This is what I do at school


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

my kitty has taken over my cajon drum


----------



## AppleButt (May 11, 2018)

Anyone seen that weird movie “Annihilation?”

Cause that weird alternate universe is what it looked like outside today here, lol.

Bright and green.


----------



## Guifrog (May 11, 2018)

I took this from a footbridge in Recife, the city where I currently reside since I was 17:





And this is from Arcoverde, the town where I was raised:


----------



## Ramjet (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Huh... You have a bumper sticker of your 'sona. How cool.
> 
> You're certainly more open about your fandom affiliation than I am. Lol.




He was cartoonish enough that I didn't really think too many people would make the connection...
I wouldn't put any of my others on my window,too obvious..lol

In the year that I've had him on there,not one mention from anybody


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Jimmy Eat World.

First concert I’ve been to in awhile.  Had a blast.


----------



## Dongding (May 15, 2018)

Did he... eat world?


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Did he... eat world?


I’d say he did!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2018)

Worth the trip..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Wtf is this low memory shit!?!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf is this low memory shit!?!



I think it's me.. I posted some things online; and then deleted everything (including this pic) at it's source, and I didn't keep it up there?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I think it's me.. I posted some things online; and then deleted everything (including this pic) at it's source, and I didn't keep it up there?


Nah. It me. Im sure!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nah. It me. Im sure!



Oh.. (hope it's better now). ☺


----------



## AppleButt (May 17, 2018)

They’re waiting on passengers.  Better hurry!  The lightning is lighting us up out here!


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

My sandwich just ate a second vegetarian sandwich.

One of the benefits of vegetarians is there's lots of food for our food to eat.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 32490
> 
> They’re waiting on passengers.  Better hurry!  The lightning is lighting us up out here!


Private airport?


----------



## AppleButt (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Private airport?



Nah.  It’s city owned. Has one government run airline to Nashville five times a day.  We do get more private traffic in here though.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Looked so small and chill. Figured it was private. Not to mention the tiny jets. :3

We have an airport on site that charters Westjet flights for employees to come in and out on their 2 week shifts. There's no metal detector or anything. Just swipe your gate ID and board. Very very different atmosphere compared to municipal airports.


----------



## Joni (May 26, 2018)

lost place


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

That's a photo?
Also I guess I'll post that sweet truck I saw the other day lol.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 1, 2018)

F-18 Just came in!

Pretty rare to see these come through here.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

Aw dood


----------



## Rochat (Jun 1, 2018)

Curb, meet wheel.


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 1, 2018)

Doggies. Leia and Boris.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

They're so animated. Nice pups!


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> They're so animated. Nice pups!


Thanks. Yea they have very animated personalities. Leia is quiet most of the time but she gets so pumped when it comes time to run or do training. Boris is kind of a dits. He's happy always and wishes he could be actually glued to your side. lol


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 2, 2018)

Bout to go fish at the dam.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001600213809815553

Some photos I took after I finished work a few weeks ago.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 11, 2018)

Snek .   It was by the door. I woke up to my mom screaming, “Oh shit!”

Tried to get it to move by poking it with a broom cause we don’t want to kill it, but it’d just sit there and bite it lol.

It moved on its own when we went in.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jun 16, 2018)

When we aint makin' oil, we're playin' hockey.




Unfortunately we never stop making oil...


----------



## Joni (Jun 16, 2018)

Very creative dragon sculptures from a neighbor. Unfortunately he moved away and sold everything.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 16, 2018)

Well Jesus Christ another snake on my porch!  This one was venomous though!  Water Moccasin.  My mom got my neighbor to come over and take care of it though lol.

Not the greatest pic though.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 16, 2018)

.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm Sanic!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

We got stuck


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Are you sure there's gas in the tank?
(Also whoever's truck that is, is a badass.)


----------



## Joni (Jun 19, 2018)

Linocut in art class. I made so much facepalm copies as I could.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Are you sure there's gas in the tank?
> (Also whoever's truck that is, is a badass.)


lol it's my stepdad's. just after all the flooding that happened down here we attempted to drive down a fire road to the river and got stuck in a really deep pothole  so now we gotta fix the thing


----------



## Sagt (Jun 19, 2018)

.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 19, 2018)

I have captured this when i was to see my friend in other town


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

Unappealing food porn just like I like my actual porn to be... Questionably unappealing


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Unappealing food porn just like I like my actual porn to be... Questionably unappealing


Looks tasty! And the cute little bear on the cup!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Looks tasty! And the cute little bear on the cup!!


I'll eat anything with a bear on it.  Contribute and spam food porn :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

I hate Japan. Everything is cool and civilized looking there. I bet it's not.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I hate Japan. Everything is cool and civilized looking there. I bet it's not.


Don't expect a country who created tentacle hentai/bukake to be anywhere near civilized :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't expect a country who created tentacle hentai to be anywhere near civilized :V


I knew it! Seriously though, all your stuff is cute and futuristic. It sickens me as an outsider.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

I would love to visit Japan, but I dont want the city tour. I want to see old villas, ancient temples, old world Japan stuff. Samarai Japan.


----------



## Joni (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would love to visit Japan, but I dont want the city tour. I want to see old villas, ancient temples, old world Japan stuff. Samarai Japan.


I would love to visit Fukushima. But I think Chernobyl is more interesting because it's older and looks more like lost place. It's also not so far away.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jun 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Unappealing food porn just like I like my actual porn to be... Questionably unappealing



Is that...Mabo Tofu by chance!? Great, now I'm craving it...


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would love to visit Japan, but I dont want the city tour. I want to see old villas, ancient temples, old world Japan stuff. Samarai Japan.



You're going to like have to go WAY out in the countryside for that stuff really. Though, I'm not sure what you mean by 'Samurai Japan' as I'm assuming historical places where they use to rule and stuff? Like Kyoto was headquarters to the Shinsengumi and many others, while Date Masamune (aka One-Eyed Dragon) and his retainer were living in the Miyagi prefecture region. Like, they were all over the place.



 

Speaking of Miyagi prefecture, when I was depressed and my mom came to visit, I requested the Zao Fox Village in Shiraishi (which is a really beautiful and historic place). Here they are waiting for some jerky pieces from visitors.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 21, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Is that...Mabo Tofu by chance!? Great, now I'm craving it...


Yup it's maboo tofu :V
I got it from suupaa :V



Fiorabeast said:


> You're going to like have to go WAY out in the countryside for that stuff really. Though, I'm not sure what you mean by 'Samurai Japan' as I'm assuming historical places where they use to rule and stuff? Like Kyoto was headquarters to the Shinsengumi and many others, while Date Masamune (aka One-Eyed Dragon) and his retainer were living in the Miyagi prefecture region. Like, they were all over the place.
> 
> View attachment 34439
> 
> Speaking of Miyagi prefecture, when I was depressed and my mom came to visit, I requested the Zao Fox Village in Shiraishi (which is a really beautiful and historic place). Here they are waiting for some jerky pieces from visitors.



Holy shit... I always wanted to go the fox village but the shinkanzen ticket to that prefecture is like 7k one way.. if I recall correctly


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jun 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup it's maboo tofu :V
> I got it from suupaa :V
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, like depending on what area of Japan you are living in, going from there to Miyagi costs a lot (and what shinkansen train you are using because say, using the Hayabusa to get from Tokyo to  Sendai city in 3 hours is about 42,000 yen on the weekdays, while something like Nozomi runs a bit cheaper). Also, you kind of have to take a separate train to get to Shiraishi, THEN to get to the Fox village you either have to take the taxi (takes 20 min. and about 4200 yen) or the bus which runs on certain days only. Entrance fee is about 1000 yen with optional fox feeding snacks about 100 yen. Then there's the 'Experience holding a fox' thing at 600 yen. 

I think only on a Wednesday is when it's closed, but the other days are open. I would suggest going on a weekday because the shinkansen ticket prices are a little bit cheaper, and not much people (though when me and my mom went on a weekday there were some visitors). I would suggest reading their English homepage for more information.


----------



## Cawdabra (Jun 21, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> (aka One-Eyed Dragon)


Huhuhuhuh.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 21, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Yeah, like depending on what area of Japan you are living in, going from there to Miyagi costs a lot (and what shinkansen train you are using because say, using the Hayabusa to get from Tokyo to  Sendai city in 3 hours is about 42,000 yen on the weekdays, while something like Nozomi runs a bit cheaper). Also, you kind of have to take a separate train to get to Shiraishi, THEN to get to the Fox village you either have to take the taxi (takes 20 min. and about 4200 yen) or the bus which runs on certain days only. Entrance fee is about 1000 yen with optional fox feeding snacks about 100 yen. Then there's the 'Experience holding a fox' thing at 600 yen.
> 
> I think only on a Wednesday is when it's closed, but the other days are open. I would suggest going on a weekday because the shinkansen ticket prices are a little bit cheaper, and not much people (though when me and my mom went on a weekday there were some visitors). I would suggest reading their English homepage for more information.


Thanks for the glorious tip. Going there is one of my bucket list :V


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 21, 2018)

Fox village you say?   wowsers.

Quite into my photography, I'll put a couple of shots up later when not in the office invoicing/on FA.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 21, 2018)

Some of mine.



 

 

 

 

 

Quite a fan of the last one, love the texture of the rock and moss.


----------



## Joni (Jun 22, 2018)

Xavier Fox said:


>


I have flowers too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

Old poor quality video when I visited the Philippines


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 22, 2018)

Just some pics of a wicked line of severe storms we went around on the way to Texas today.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

I'd go around those too lol


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'd go around those too lol



Yep.  There was no punching through those storms lol.  

Airliners were even having to go around these because they couldn’t go over them.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Nakita (Jun 25, 2018)

I took these pics at a zoo in Australia.

All of the crocodile pics were taken from a boat


----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

I finished building my tesla coil. But the sparks are a bit small.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)

Joni said:


> I finished building my tesla coil. But the sparks are a bit small. View attachment 34658


----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34659


----------



## Dongding (Jun 25, 2018)

Joni said:


> I finished building my tesla coil. But the sparks are a bit small. View attachment 34658


That's what she said.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 25, 2018)

From Lillehammer in Norway.
Bonus Furry Fandom spot today!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 25, 2018)

#overpaid


----------



## Nakita (Jun 25, 2018)

Bonus pup


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 25, 2018)

Found her in my storm cellar.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 26, 2018)

I haven't seen my cat for over a month and I've been so worried he would forget me but he was so happy to see me! And some people say cats are emotionless.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 27, 2018)

Norway Fjords this morning.


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2018)

Some

a e s t h e t i c

pic I took of some new thingie I got myself for airsoft and such.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 27, 2018)

Nakita said:


>


Where is that? :O


----------



## Nakita (Jun 28, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Where is that? :O


Chihuly garden in Seattle. It's a blown glass museum :>


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 28, 2018)

SKHAWREGSTRHDYTJFHD I DIDN'T KNOW YOU COULD DO THIS WITH THE NEW WARRIORS BOOKS BUT I DID IT AND SAW AND SKPAERGWHFS


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 28, 2018)

Books like that are awesome.


----------



## Joni (Jun 29, 2018)

The motors of my quadrocopter.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

it's a birb


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 29, 2018)

Wanna give me a present some day? It ain't really hard to please me :3


----------



## Caaz (Jun 29, 2018)

Photo taken on Melilla (a countryside neighbourhood from Montevideo, Uruguay)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

A depressing bear greeting me a good a good day :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> A depressing bear greeting me a good a good day :V



I thought they tried to delete the existence of that film?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I thought they tried to delete the existence of that film?


I'm not a Disney connoisseur but can you tell me what film you're referring to? V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm not a Disney connoisseur but can you tell me what film you're referring to? V:


And before you ask, the film had some interesting racial elements too it. Hence why Disney has sought to expunge it from history, at leadl in the US , unlike other studios that slap a "ya, this shit was racist but it is important to present it as it was" in front of some of their past works.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

Fun Times In Tokyo Disneyland


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 30, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 34871 View attachment 34872 View attachment 34873View attachment 34874 View attachment 34875


How did you make those glowing red beauties?!


----------



## Joni (Jun 30, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> How did you make those glowing red beauties?!


I've set the exposure to 30 seconds and threw my bike light in the air.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 34871 View attachment 34872 View attachment 34873View attachment 34874 View attachment 34875


This is art


----------



## Joni (Jul 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is art


Thx. But I'm just experimenting. There's a lot more possible.


----------



## Joni (Jul 2, 2018)

More "art" :


 





 


 
But I need better ideas what I can do with the sparklers.


----------



## Joni (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 34958


Thanks for the coke :V


----------



## Joni (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Jul 6, 2018)

I took this when I was on my honeymoon. That right there is one of the most endangered iguanas in the world: the Grand Cayman Blue Iguana.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 6, 2018)

typical North Carolina, where Wake Forest Univ. is literally 2 hours from Wake Forest.


----------



## Hopei (Jul 9, 2018)

Why does faf stop sending notifactions, now I gotta backtrack and drop a bunch of likes and make you guys wonder wtf they're coming from >:


----------



## Sagt (Jul 19, 2018)

I was at a festival a few days ago and I saw these guys:


Spoiler: Big picture











On the back of their clothing, they had 'sniffer dog' written.

When I first arrived at the festival, the dogs came up to someone who was about to pass through the entrance and they began sniffing him. Then, implying that the person hadn't passed the smell test, one of the dogs started barking into a walkie-talkie, as if they were reporting the information. The other dog who wasn't using the prop then stuck a sticker saying 'Busted' onto the guy.

I thought it was pretty funny and cute (probably more so than the other people in my group, none of whom were furries). :x

I didn't get a photo of that first time I saw them, but later in the day I saw them again, when I was getting dinner, which is where this (badly taken) picture came from.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 20, 2018)

Some kind of weird line putruding from a distant thunderstorm.   Was odd.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 26, 2018)

Currently in Destin, FL.  It’s been 10 years since I’ve been here.  I used to come every summer.




 

Nice night walk on the beach.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 26, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Currently in Destin, FL.  It’s been 10 years since I’ve been here.  I used to come every summer.
> 
> View attachment 36390
> 
> ...


Ahhh! Destin!! First and last time I drove a wave runner! Oceans suck_!! It tried to drown me!!


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ahhh! Destin!! First and last time I drove a wave runner! Oceans suck!!



I love the ocean!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 26, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I love the ocean!


I do too! I am just jaded!!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 26, 2018)

found and digged this one up from last winter


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 7, 2018)

Lol. 

I don’t think my coworker understands why window units are put it windows.

He didn’t believe me when I told him it wasn’t going to cool the room down.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 37021
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


Now that shit is funny!!


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Now that shit is funny!!




I told him that air conditioners just pump the  hot air outside that’s why they put them in windows so the hot air will blow outside and not inside. 

Trying to be sciencey  with people.  They never listen lol.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 8, 2018)

Walking in the park before I go to work.  This duck hasn’t moved from this spot the whole time.


----------



## Joni (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm back from france and I have a lot of photos:


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2018)

Took this one while walking during the evening.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 12, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 37021
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...









Seriously though just put the AC in the middle of the office  with the women on one side of the room and the men on the other...

Problem solved...

www.vice.com: There’s a Reason Women in Offices Are Complaining About Being Cold


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 12, 2018)

The sun looked really red yesterday because of some smoke


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 37277 The sun looked really red yesterday because of some smoke




Nice one!!

We also got an angry sun here from all the wildfires in the west.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nice one!!
> 
> We also got an angry sun here from all the wildfires in the west.


Thanks, I hope the smoke will leave soon, The smoke smells terrible


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 13, 2018)

Walking around my property a couple of years ago when we got a foot of snow.  Which is a historical feet for Mississippi as we don’t get snow much, and when we do it rarely exceeds 3 inches.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 19, 2018)

These 1st two are from N GA. Closer to ellijay, but still blue ridge area. 



 



 

These two are from Cumberland. Prob my fave place on the planet so far. 
I'll go grab the sunrise pic I have too. It's a stunner.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 37793
> 
> View attachment 37794
> 
> ...


 Yes!! Those look like amazing places! 
Thank you for sharing those. I will need to check them out. =]


----------



## Joni (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Aug 22, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 37875 View attachment 37876 View attachment 37877 View attachment 37878


 Nice to see your goin' for dimension in your newer shots c:


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a photo I took of a sunrise in Florida.


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

I already posted this in the "Current background on your desktop" thread but I think this picture looks really nice


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 28, 2018)

When Honda decides to make a jet.


----------



## Hopei (Aug 30, 2018)

Lil psa,  this Hyena likes swiming to hunt down sticks and no one's to clam ignorance of this fact as long as I breathe


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Yav (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Sep 1, 2018)

Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 1, 2018)

I haven't been around for a while, but I remember this thread. Let's see if I can catch-up on what I've been doing in five photos.





















Well, it's only four, but that's cause FAF wont let me upload files, so I only got what I have links for.


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 2, 2018)

Love going to places and seeing stuff like this.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 2, 2018)

Some more trip stuff


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 3, 2018)

Something I took several months back when I was walking through a park with my siblings.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Some more trip stuff
> View attachment 39268 View attachment 39269




Ah, I recognise that line, very pretty, wanted to go up there and do some anoraking at some point.



DylanM40 said:


> Love going to places and seeing stuff like this.



Is this your kinda street art? Came across it on a walk down from Bethnal Green to Liverpool Street Station.






Also something new quick, cause I have far too many photos for one hard drive.






Old Western Region/South Wales Hymek, built in my hometown. It was out running on the Gloucestershire & Warwickshire this summer for a diesel gala. To my surprise, came across it again last week at the West Somerset Railway. Guess they'd shipped it over for the diesel event. Nice to see these old things being kept in good nick.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 11, 2018)

Blu! And tastes like magic!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Blu! And tastes like magic!



Looks like anti-freeze.

That gives me an idea...


----------



## CatTheHyena (Sep 11, 2018)

Went to Alaska recently. There was lots or mushrooms and slugs


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 14, 2018)

Went to a model railway exhibition recently, took a few photos. I've only got these two for now but, after college I'll see about sharing some more.






Gauge 3 Pannier Tank on the Warton Road Preservation Society layout, one of my favourites, 100ft long gauge 3.






And another long layout set on the Cambrian Railways in what I think is meant to be the late 1800's or early 1900's. Lots of detail, goes all the way around the corner there and into a nicely detailed port and town.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041033354097897472


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2018)

A jellyfish specimen from my zoology lab. It's not as appealing to look at because....it's....well...dead. I did however get to dissect it!


----------



## Joni (Sep 15, 2018)

LED:


----------



## Feeka (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 16, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 41064
> View attachment 41065


Love the scenery


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2018)

Every Tuesday, I have zoology lab. I always arrive extra early to get the seat right next to the tank with the clown fish (_Amphiprion melanopus_). This little guy is so fun loving and care free swimming around in his little home. I love watching him and have even decided on coming up with a name for him. I like to pretend he is a student too who is polite enough to not be on his phone during lectures.













Be like this clown fish, and stay off your phone during lectures.<3


----------



## Joni (Sep 26, 2018)

My first self made hdr picture...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045373082796511233
Some of the trees are changing.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Few pics from when I went on the West Somerset Railway, beatiful sections of it are on the North Somerset Coast, took some photos of it, and the loco that hauled us along that way. It was an old S&DJR (Somerset & Dorset Joint Railway) thing I think, 7F built in Darlington in 1925.


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2018)

@DylanM40 really beautiful.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'll share a few photos from this evening's adventure down most of what's left of the old Swindon & Highworth Railway.

First photo is of a scrap gondola, probably from the daily train that goes down there, maybe it was forgotten, maybe not.







Also saw a bun, sadly couldn't keep still long enough to get a decently clear picture






Aaaaaand one more. The yard where they used to keep stuff from the BMW plant, and other near by industries, now in an absolute state.






Oh, and this one, nearly forgot it. One of my favourites of the evening, a shot from the road bridge near the beginning of the branch.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 13, 2018)

I found this in one of my old files and I feel it's worth sharing 

Last Easter, we did our family tradition of making custom eggs. This year we wanted to goof around so we decided to make caricatures of each other. I decided to torment my brother by making an egg that looked like him, so to speak. 

Needless to say, we had a good laugh out of it. He's certainly going to get back at me next Easter though......


----------



## Joni (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm winding coils for a transformer


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 13, 2018)

Starting to snow in the mountains!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 14, 2018)

Abandoned Fire Station in my area


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 15, 2018)

Cool sky tonight, had to share.


----------



## DylanM40 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 17, 2018)

The only decent picture I got from Ueno Zoo


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 17, 2018)

Random plant pics I took


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 17, 2018)

The view of the Isle of Dogs London from Sevenoaks.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Oct 18, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> The view of the Isle of Dogs London from Sevenoaks.
> 
> View attachment 44384




Damn!

That's a nice clean dusk picture with little noise, nice sensor on that camera!


----------



## DylanM40 (Oct 18, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


Bet that is a interesting place to live.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 18, 2018)

DylanM40 said:


> Bet that is a interesting place to live.




I love it dude!


----------



## Joni (Oct 18, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I love it dude!


Oh wow, that looks so awesome!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 20, 2018)

Daytona Beach, Florida.


----------



## Joni (Oct 20, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Daytona Beach, Florida.


That looks awesome!


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 20, 2018)

Some awesome artwork here!  Might aswell throw some of my own stuff into the mix.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 20, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Daytona Beach, Florida.



Oh neat, you were within 10 miles of me.

I missed my opportunity..


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 20, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh neat, you were within 10 miles of me.
> 
> I missed my opportunity..


I'm all over Florida a lot! I tend to stay North of Miami. But I travel between Jacksonville and Tampa a lot! lol


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 20, 2018)

A quick candid I got of my friend. I really like how it came out.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 20, 2018)

Ford Tri-Motor! This beautiful aircraft came to my local airport for some fuel, which I was happy to provide!


----------



## DylanM40 (Oct 21, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Daytona Beach, Florida.


Awesome photo


----------



## DylanM40 (Oct 21, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> A quick candid I got of my friend. I really like how it came out.


These types of photos always come out well. When you get photos of people when they don't know that a camera is pointed at them you can capture amazing things.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 22, 2018)

Flying in poofy clouds on the way to Jacksonville, TX on Sunday


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 22, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Flying in poofy clouds on the way to Jacksonville, TX on Sunday
> 
> View attachment 45093
> 
> View attachment 45094


What plane was that in?


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 22, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> What plane was that in?



King Air E90


----------



## Maro (Oct 23, 2018)

I can't believe I found so beautiful photos in this thread  
Here's my bird, maybe someone will like it


----------



## DylanM40 (Oct 25, 2018)

Maro said:


> I can't believe I found so beautiful photos in this thread
> Here's my bird, maybe someone will like it


Beautiful


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2018)

A bit of a rubbish photo I took traveling back from Scotland.


----------



## Vertigoism (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Oct 29, 2018)

Vertigoism said:


> View attachment 45815


That looks beautiful OwO


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 30, 2018)

A photo I took on my day out on the train today. Did a loop via Newport to Hereford, and via Worcester on the return journey.

Took this photo at Worcester Shrub Hill, meant to juxtapose the brand new Hitatchi GWR Class 800 against the century-old Semaphore Signalling system.


----------



## DylanM40 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 2, 2018)

Another flight photo!


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 3, 2018)

Loading up a football team.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 3, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Loading up a football team.
> 
> View attachment 46374


Must be nice to have large aircraft frequent your airport... lol


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 3, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> Must be nice to have large aircraft frequent your airport... lol



It’s pretty fun to deal with them, and shoot shit with the pilots.  

We get them a lot during college football season.  It’s only not fun when you’re a little guy like me and they always make me get in the baggage compartment


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 3, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> It’s pretty fun to deal with them, and shoot shit with the pilots.
> 
> We get them a lot during college football season.  It’s only not fun when you’re a little guy like me and they always make me get in the baggage compartment


We couldn't handle too many of them anyways, our fuel storage is too small. 12,000gals would vanish pretty fast! Which is one of the concerns with Contour.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 3, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> We couldn't handle too many of them anyways, our fuel storage is too small. 12,000gals would vanish pretty fast! Which is one of the concerns with Contour.



Working on an airfield/airport seems like it would be an interesting job, not really my thing though...

_Proceeds to join the railway because it's obviously the better mode of transport_


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> _Proceeds to join the railway because it's obviously the better mode of transport_


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 5, 2018)

Coworker and I found a  cute little bat!


----------



## Simo (Nov 5, 2018)

Dive bar bathroom, Ottobar, Baltimore, at the Clan of Xymox show.

Odd, I thought maybe I'd do a series of the worst dive bar bathrooms, for some reason! Blurry, cheap phone photos, though!






I think Danny DeVito, would laugh, at my brilliant composition, in this one:







Somehow, it can be fun to take pictures of things that represent a sort of grittier side of life....


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 6, 2018)

Just met an aerobatic pilot named Micheal Wiskus.   Look him up, pretty neat. Neat little plane.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 6, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Just met an aerobatic pilot named Micheal Wiskus.   Look him up, pretty neat. Neat little plane.
> 
> View attachment 46637


Nice!!! Is it a Pitts?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2018)

Oxford is in its autumn colours now.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 46645
> View attachment 46646
> View attachment 46647
> 
> Oxford is in its autumn colours now.



Wow, really pretty!!! 

Some shots from my neck of the woods


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 6, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> Nice!!! Is it a Pitts?


It is!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Wow, really pretty!!!
> 
> Some shots from my neck of the woods
> 
> ...



If I might offer a recent mix. The first two were taken from the train on my trip back from Hereford via the Malvern Hills, quite a pretty corner of the country. The last one from a nearby footbridge across the railway, which is a spot that's sadly been ruined by the electrification works and these big steel plates they've put across the bridge.


----------



## DylanM40 (Nov 7, 2018)

Some photos I took yesterday during a walk through a park.


----------



## DylanM40 (Nov 7, 2018)

Took some photos of when the fog was heavy. Allowed for some good photos.


----------



## Simo (Nov 8, 2018)

On to more historic Baltimore; there are row-horses, along Park Ave, built about 1888-1899. Folks like F. Scott Fitzgerald, and Gertrude Stein, ivied in such places, here: This is Bolton Hill: 






Tall, narrow, 4 floor house; looks like Bugs Bunny is gonna push a Piano Out of the top floor:






Next door, to F. Scott Fitzgerald, restored, Park, near Lanvalle St.:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty chickie


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 12, 2018)

The world deserves these amazing balls of chocolate with flavored fillings so I'm sharing it here too *-*! They're made of both chocolate crust and icing, but one's black chocolate and the other's white - those may reverse positions. The fillings can be identified by the granulated stuff surrounding the balls, so from top to bottom: ninho milk + nutella; acai; peanut; oreo; condensed milk + (more) chocolate; strawberry; mint; and passion fruit. The white ones on the side are beijinho + prestígio (those are some traditional brazilian experiments with mixed types of milk and coconut). I helped a friend of mine delivering those yesterday!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 12, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> The world deserves these amazing balls of chocolate with flavored fillings so I'm sharing it here too *-*! They're made of both chocolate crust and icing, but one's black chocolate and the other's white - those may reverse positions. The fillings can be identified by the granulated stuff surrounding the balls, so from top to bottom: ninho milk + nutella; acai; peanut; oreo; condensed milk + (more) chocolate; strawberry; mint; and passion fruit. The white ones on the side are beijinho + prestígio (those are some traditional brazilian experiments with mixed types of milk and coconut). I helped a friend of mine delivering those yesterday!



Ooo, they look really similar to some chocolate things I had in Italy, not sure if they're quite the same though. Look fantastic.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 12, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Ooo, they look really similar to some chocolate things I had in Italy, not sure if they're quite the same though. Look fantastic.


These are called brigadeiro in case it rings a bell! There's also a similar type of candy commonly recognized as _trufa_, except this one has a harder crust and may or may not be decorated on the outside. Both are very common in festive events, specially birthday parties.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Maro (Nov 20, 2018)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BnQeQFNg0vM/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BmdO5YjAfpe/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BkTi3jJgv-7/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bjcgb8zgwxj/

Some photos from my instagram...I hope they are interesting


----------



## DylanM40 (Nov 20, 2018)

Some photos I took today.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 25, 2018)

Presidential limo!

Getting ready for the Trump rally tomorrow.  They let the airport workers and their families come take a look at the limo, and talked about it a bit.

Was pretty neat.


----------



## DylanM40 (Nov 25, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Presidential limo!
> 
> Getting ready for the Trump rally tomorrow.  They let the airport workers and their families come take a look at the limo, and talked about it a bit.
> 
> ...


That’s pretty cool.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 29, 2018)

Pretty morning!


----------



## JZLobo (Nov 29, 2018)

Got a new toy this week!

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BqtnnpND04z/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BqiO9GknZtG/


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2018)

Yanno.. Walking during the day when it's foggy as fuck is kinda.. Scary, to be honest.

I can't even see the bloody houses just beyond the fog. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2018)

That's surprisingly flat for Norway, or maybe I have only visited parts of Norway that are devoid of flat spaces.

(at Longyearbyen airport actually, the plane has to descend through a Fjord to get to the runway and it is *terrifying* )


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> That's surprisingly flat for Norway, or maybe I have only visited parts of Norway that are devoid of flat spaces.


You'd be surprised how flat it can be in some areas. Well. Flat-ish. xD

Tho this is just a very short area. It'd be a lot more bumpy if I took like a mile-long photo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You'd be surprised how flat it can be in some areas. Well. Flat-ish. xD
> 
> Tho this is just a very short area. It'd be a lot more bumpy if I took like a mile-long photo.



This is what the terrain was like in the parts I visited:
Arnoya:





Longyearbyen:


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This is what the terrain was like in the parts I visited:
> Arnoya:
> 
> View attachment 48937
> ...


Figured as much. You've only been around the Northern parts of Norway. It's more flat down South.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Figured as much. You've only been around the Northern parts of Norway. It's more flat down South.



I assume that's South Eastern Norway then. Having been to Oslo and out on the line west to Myrdal I can't say it was very flat.

Very beautiful country though, first country I went to in my attempt to visit all the Scandinavian countries. Will be going back there too within the next two years, I will be doing Tromso.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I assume that's South Eastern Norway then. Having been to Oslo and out on the line west to Myrdal I can't say it was very flat.
> 
> Very beautiful country though, first country I went to in my attempt to visit all the Scandinavian countries. Will be going back there too within the next two years, I will be doing Tromso.


It's flat enough in some areas. It's all a matter of perspective and where you are.

To me at least this is rather flat. To someone else, maaaaybe not so much. Well, the pic I posted anyway.

Were even more foggy not that long ago. Completely messed with my camera. D:

Will probably have to upload that one too for comparison.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 4, 2018)

Dale Earnhardt's private jet came in for a fuel stop today.  Not sure if Dale Earnhardt Jr. was on it, I  didn't have time to ask, and he didn't get off the plane if he was.  

Dale Earnhardt Jr.  is a famous NASCAR driver for those who don't know.  His father Dale Earnhardt Sr. (who was a NASCAR legend)  was killed when he crashed his racecar into a wall in 2001.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 6, 2018)

Contrasts of my country summed up from the view of a dentist's clinic in Recife: a low-income neighborhood to the left, big expensive buildings on the horizon, protected forest area on the right.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 7, 2018)

Enjoy a little San Francisco real estate porn... is this balcony view worth the $ 2-Million price tag, (that they're asking for it) ? ☺


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 8, 2018)

Living life in the fast lane, if I were to name this photo


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 9, 2018)

And.. here's another one, (we looked at) that's in the same neighborhood.. (called SOMA), just down the road from the other one; it's a little bit cheaper, ($ 1.4 Million) and it's on a much lower floor - but we liked this one, too. But (I dunno).. as it felt kinda "drafty" and a bit impersonal to me.. so, it'll definitely need a bit more "warmth" added to it, (if it's taken over).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 9, 2018)

And.. (for whatever it's worth) - here's the other one.. on the same building block, but on a much higher up floor. This one was a similar price, to the others we looked at... but - I gotta say, I think the first one is still my favorite one, so far. 





















Building Lounge (how often we'll use this, I dunno though):


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Couple of photos I took on my ride home from work at two in the morning. I only ever saw two people out last week, absolutely silent other than the birds and wind, as well as a fox that dashed-out in front of me on Friday night/Saturday morning.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 23, 2018)

Christmas in San Francisco ...


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 2, 2019)

Spotted in the baggage compartment of a jet.


----------



## Trisuniel (Jan 3, 2019)

Found this guy randomly while biking home from work a while ago.


----------



## Furrium (Oct 21, 2020)

Isopropyl bromide synthesis (stage 1)


----------



## Furrium (Oct 21, 2020)

Stage 2: separation of the substance from water, drying with CaCl2.  

Stage 3:


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 21, 2020)

Korean corn dogs from my favorite place at the Asian market.


----------



## Joni (Oct 21, 2020)

Furrium said:


> Isopropyl bromide synthesis (stage 1)
> 
> View attachment 91586
> View attachment 91587


OwO Nice


----------



## Shimuk (Oct 21, 2020)

Just some Russian landscape ^^


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 21, 2020)

Shimuk said:


> Just some Russian landscape ^^


Looks quite chili there.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 21, 2020)

Rain-slick steps of certain death behind the world's humblest torii gate. Somewhere on Shikoku, Japan.


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 22, 2020)

I was walking my dog the other and a flock of geese flew over us.  Honking like crazy!


----------



## zandelux (Oct 22, 2020)

Probably on their way to annoy an innocent village of people, and steal their stuff.


----------



## powerency (Jul 20, 2021)

What excellent photos! I've always liked looking at different photos. They seem to show a small piece of people's lives. And I also prefer to be photographed. Sometimes I get beautiful images, and sometimes, some funny ones, LOL. In winter, I was visiting my cousin, and she offered to arrange a family photoshoot. She said  is not a bad option. Surprisingly, everyone agreed. The photos came out great. Professional photography is always different from amateur photography. Now our family album has been replenished with a bunch of photos. Perhaps it is worth arranging such photoshoots more often.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 20, 2021)

Children's tombs from the 1930s to 50s, I find it especially sad that there was no one left to care for them after their own parents passed, they were the only people in the world with a connection to them.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)

Christmas tree last year


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 20, 2021)

I found a picture that wasn't too big to post. Here is something I did for a drawing class.


----------



## Joni (Jul 26, 2021)

Doggo owo


----------



## Beepsi (Aug 7, 2021)

*local goon gives away free wallpaper that was made with amateur photo editing of a picture that was shot in a campsite*


----------



## rekcerW (Aug 7, 2021)

fokses doing stuff


----------

